# Problem mit unerwünschten sms von mobile shortpay



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Hallo
Auch ich habe seit tagen von mo-sh-p die sms bekommen, allerdings habe ich mich bei denen zwar eingeloggt  8diese seite kam als ich einen routenplaner aufrief und ich dachte den kann ma nur nutzen wenn man dann ein codewort eingibt, also nahm ich an das gehört dazu)mit der handnummer aber als dann das passwort kam und ich es eingegeben hab  stand dran: Passwort falsch. Ich habe mir weiter nix anderes dabei gedacht bis eben die sms dann jeden tag kamen. Jetzt habe ich denen eine email geschickt, versucht anzurufen(was vollkommen vergeblich und ist). Dann hab ich einfach auf eine der sms absender nummer 80777 gemaitl das die mich nicht mehr nerven sollen, und was das überhaupt soll. Und dann kamm auch plötzlich eine sms zurück mit der mail: Ihr abo wurde erfolgreich gelöscht.
Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage an euch: Haben die euch irgendwelche Beiträge(die nicht von euch genutzt wurden) über eure Handyrechnung abgebucht?? ich habe da echt sorge auf meiner nächsten rechnung da 50 euro mehr verlangt werden , obwohl ich da nichst genutzt habe.
Wäre klasse wenn mir einer bald bescheid gibt. Gruss Susi


----------



## dvill (11 August 2005)

Hier weiterlesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922&start=0

Dietmar Vill


----------

